# cpt for excision of vulvar abscess and fistula?



## epitman25 (Sep 9, 2008)

This was a co-surgeon procedure.  Pt had hx of vulvar abscess that was drained but subsequently developed a fistula tract to the pubis and caused an osteomyelistis for which she has been receiving intravenous antibiotics without resolution.  

Portion of note that our physician did:
Incision was developed to the level of the pubic symhysis.  Anterior vulvar subcutaneious tissues were dissected off the pubis.  Probe was placed in vulvar abscess fistula tract and it was found to terminate at the pubis symphysis.  The tract was dissected in the subcutaneous tissues.  Dr. B then performed excision of the affected bony and cartilaginous structures.  *The vulvar abscess and fistula were then excised using sharp dissection.  The vulvar defect was closed with subcutaneous sutures. *

Can someone please help me?  I cannot find a code anywhere that seems appropriate.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2008)

*Truly Co-surgeons bill same code*

If they are truly co-surgeons, each surgeon should be billing the *exact SAME code *with 62 modifier. So you should coordinate with Dr B's staff to ensure that you are both coding the same procedure.

This isn't my area of expertise, so I can't really help you with the correct code, Sorry...

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CPC-E/M


----------



## epitman25 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thank you for the advice on the co-surgeons!


----------

